# DripBox 2 Bf help



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Hi Guys,

So i recently purchased a drip box 2. WOrking really well and enjoying it. My only issue is that BF Rda comes with only allows for dual builds, which obviously take their toll on the battery. Any ideas of what single coil BF rda i can maybe use?

Tnx in Adv


----------



## Daniel (23/1/17)

Hadaly FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/17)

Origin Little 16 BF
Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Andre said:


> Origin Little 16 BF
> Hadaly


Im looking for something a little on the cheaper side. I see VK have the clone. Do you think its bottom fed?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/hadaly-22mm-styled-rda.html


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im looking for something a little on the cheaper side. I see VK have the clone. Do you think its bottom fed?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/hadaly-22mm-styled-rda.html


@Kalashnikov yes it is a bf

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (23/1/17)

@Kalashnikov yes there clone has the bottom feeder pin. @Gizmo has confirmed this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (23/1/17)

Do post a pic of it @Kalashnikov. Maybe do a hand check. Would be nice to see how it compares before i pull the trigger


----------



## spiv (23/1/17)

This clone is the one I ordered. It's apparently one of the closest to the original. 
From @Vapers Corner 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sxk-hadaly-styled-rda-1208?category=90

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (23/1/17)

@Akash, what do you think of the Dripbox 2?


----------



## Akash (23/1/17)

I'll let you know tomorrow @spiv


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Akash said:


> Do post a pic of it @Kalashnikov. Maybe do a hand check. Would be nice to see how it compares before i pull the trigger



Here you go. One thing thats really cool is the pc app that you can use to customize the device. You can add custom boot images. Alter the screen. Adjust power curves and temp curves. Something you normally get on the DNA devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash (23/1/17)

That looks really awesome @Kalashnikov


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Akash said:


> @Kalashnikov yes there clone has the bottom feeder pin. @Gizmo has confirmed this


Called VK CraigHall and they say its not bottom fed.  Not sure if they know what they talking about


----------



## Bizkuit (23/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Called VK CraigHall and they say its not bottom fed.  Not sure if they know what they talking about



Received mine from VK earlier today, BF pin included.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Ok i got me a black hadaly clone from vk. But its 24mm ... Anyone care to trade with a 22? this overhang will kill me


----------



## Pixstar (23/1/17)

Saw a review the other day, looks like a solid squonker. The guy did however have a fault with his where the battery level would show 1 bar left when in fact it was still about 75% full. Some of his subscribers also had this issue. Do any of you who have the Dripbox 2 have the same problem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/1/17)

Pixstar said:


> Saw a review the other day, looks like a solid squonker. The guy did however have a fault with his where the battery level would show 1 bar left when in fact it was still about 75% full. Some of his subscribers also had this issue. Do any of you who have the Dripbox 2 have the same problem?


Nope none of those. they most probably fixed it via software update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Nope none of those. they most probably fixed it via software update


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (24/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Nope none of those. they most probably fixed it via software update


Where did you purchase your dripbox from? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Where did you purchase your dripbox from?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Vape king bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

